
Lauri Love and the potential civil law “backdoor” for obtaining encryption keys - YeGoblynQueenne
http://jackofkent.com/2016/05/lauri-love-and-the-potential-civil-law-backdoor-for-obtaining-encryption-keys/
======
brudgers
Background: [https://freelauri.com/arrest-and-uk-
investigation/](https://freelauri.com/arrest-and-uk-investigation/)

